
Ask HN: How are you preparing for your remote intern? - bsilvereagle
I imagine many of us are in the same boat - we&#x27;ve mentored many on-site interns but due to COVID-19 we&#x27;re now managing a remote worker for the first time. How are you preparing for this?<p>In a more general sense: Managers who have never managed remote teams, what have your experiences been transitioning to a remote team and&#x2F;or on-boarding new employees?
======
andreasklinger
Quick tip:

Have a person that has call with the new intern every day for the first 1-2
weeks.

Blocked to be 30mins, meant to be 15mins.

It allows to "bring stupid questions / blockers" to the next day's meeting. It
create bonding and team culture understanding.

